# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Zeus Creative Technologies - http://www.zeus.life

## JessicaZeus

Zeus is a 3D printing company based in Madrid, Spain. Crystal -our 3D printer- is fast, easy to use, and has a beautiful design. It has a USB port and is also WiFi accessible for ease of use. We also have Zeuseye, our 3D model search engine that allows you to find a model to print without having any knowledge of 3D modeling.

Currently, the best way to view our website is in Spanish, but if you have any questions, comment and I'll be glad to answer them!
US Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EOQ78T6

----------


## curious aardvark

> urrently, the best way to view our website is in Spanish,


Not if you don't read spanish very well :-)

----------


## JessicaZeus

> Not if you don't read spanish very well :-)


Fair point! :-)

----------


## curious aardvark

Might be worth adding a google translate button. IT's not perfect, but it is surprisingly good and means you don't have to completely rewrite the website in a different language.

----------

